# Trust GXT 450 Blizz RGB 7.1- I can't find 5.1 or 7.1 options.



## Ger0ER (May 30, 2021)

So I bought this headset. When I played CS:GO and set the sound to 5.1 it was a mess. I couldn't tell whats going on and where. I tried to search it up what's the problem that's when I found that in windows 10 Sounds options, you can configure your device and it should give you the options of stereo, 5.1, 7.1 or what you have available, but yet I can only choose Stereo. Why's that is there any fix to it?


----------



## Toothless (May 30, 2021)

Did you get the driver and/or software for it?


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2021)

It's a stereo headset with virtual 7.1

the virtual surround sound is done by whatever software came with the headset, not windows

edit: software is here
Trust.com - GXT 450 Blizz RGB 7.1 Surround Gaming Headset


----------



## Ger0ER (May 30, 2021)

Okay thanks for the help!


----------

